# My Frogs



## MikeCow1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Recently I set up a vivarium to keep some dart frogs. I always wanted some and figured, now's the time.


----------



## Rural (Aug 28, 2013)

Aww, they're so cute! I would love to get some dart frogs one day.


----------



## poison (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm sure I don't have to mention the risk of keeping defferent species together ( is the auratus with the tinc's?). But heads up on the tinc's, females will fight so look out for that as they mature. Good luck, they look great


----------



## wellington (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like a great enclosure. Don't know much about them, but they look great. I have the red eyed tree frogs


----------

